# Cook for the RFA



## waynejfoster (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all.

I want to train to be a chef and also do some thing worth while with my life and secure some savings for my boys. Combine this with wanting to see the world i have decided to start my Application for the RFA as a cooking asst. Do you think i am mad? (==D)


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Why would We Wayne. You wan't be a Chef then do it!. I'm sure there are plenty of opportunities for a Chef in the RFA as anywhere else. But I had better mention that You would be envolved in many other tasks besides catering. For example- Firefighting- Gunnery-Damage Control-First Aid etc. But Wayne as long as You can cook Mince You'll be laughing, no only kidding!. I'm sure they would welcome You. Do it.


----------



## waynejfoster (Nov 5, 2010)

OLD STRAWBERRY said:


> Why would We Wayne. You wan't be a Chef then do it!. I'm sure there are plenty of opportunities for a Chef in the RFA as anywhere else. But I had better mention that You would be envolved in many other tasks besides catering. For example- Firefighting- Gunnery-Damage Control-First Aid etc. But Wayne as long as You can cook Mince You'll be laughing, no only kidding!. I'm sure they would welcome You. Do it.


LOL Thanks for that my friend. I don't mind doing all other tasks that will be involved. In fact i think i will really enjoy it. Am a bit worried about my age (38) and the fact that i am not the fittest bloke in the world so i don't know if they will employ me. Lets just hope.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Is, "Pelleprat", still the volume for Chief Cook's exam? I have one in Dutch, given it to my son, who is mad on cooking. 

Good luck Wayne, it's a great life at sea!


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

waynejfoster said:


> LOL Thanks for that my friend. I don't mind doing all other tasks that will be involved. In fact i think i will really enjoy it. Am a bit worried about my age (38) and the fact that i am not the fittest bloke in the world so i don't know if they will employ me. Lets just hope.


Hi Wayne, um 38? I'm not suggesting that You are to old as for Myself I re-joined the RFA at the age of 53 but already being a seaman it was easier. Have You had any previous expierience as a Chef, any qualifications? or even been to sea before?. I'm not too sure they would train You unless You had any previous expierience. I'm not suggesting You should not fill out Your application form. You also say that You are not the fittest of men, well You would be required to pass an ENG1(Quite rigorous) medical certificate and also undergo a Drug and Alcohol check. I'm sorry to be pessimistic but also at this time the RFA is going through an unsteady time at the moment with recent MOD cuts and have already lost ships and a few more are in the offing. So there it is Wayne but still give it a go Mate. There is only two answers they can give You. So I wish You the best of luck.


----------



## waynejfoster (Nov 5, 2010)

OLD STRAWBERRY said:


> Hi Wayne, um 38? I'm not suggesting that You are to old as for Myself I re-joined the RFA at the age of 53 but already being a seaman it was easier. Have You had any previous expierience as a Chef, any qualifications? or even been to sea before?. I'm not too sure they would train You unless You had any previous expierience. I'm not suggesting You should not fill out Your application form. You also say that You are not the fittest of men, well You would be required to pass an ENG1(Quite rigorous) medical certificate and also undergo a Drug and Alcohol check. I'm sorry to be pessimistic but also at this time the RFA is going through an unsteady time at the moment with recent MOD cuts and have already lost ships and a few more are in the offing. So there it is Wayne but still give it a go Mate. There is only two answers they can give You. So I wish You the best of luck.


Hi again mate and again, thanks for a reply. No i have not been a chef but have started the ball rolling by signing up to a collage to do the basics. (They do say i don't need any spicific qualifcations for the post). I am worried abit about the ENG1 but again i have started the ball rolling by starting fittness training. I was in the T.A so hoping that will cut a bit of ice. I want to do all i can to get in. I will not give up till they say a big NO.


----------



## waynejfoster (Nov 5, 2010)

Billieboy said:


> Is, "Pelleprat", still the volume for Chief Cook's exam? I have one in Dutch, given it to my son, who is mad on cooking.
> 
> Good luck Wayne, it's a great life at sea!


Thanks for the luck mate.


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

OLD STRAWBERRY said:


> Hi Wayne, um 38? I'm not suggesting that You are to old as for Myself I re-joined the RFA at the age of 53 but already being a seaman it was easier. Have You had any previous expierience as a Chef, any qualifications? or even been to sea before?. I'm not too sure they would train You unless You had any previous expierience. I'm not suggesting You should not fill out Your application form. You also say that You are not the fittest of men, well You would be required to pass an ENG1(Quite rigorous) medical certificate and also undergo a Drug and Alcohol check. I'm sorry to be pessimistic but also at this time the RFA is going through an unsteady time at the moment with recent MOD cuts and have already lost ships and a few more are in the offing. So there it is Wayne but still give it a go Mate. There is only two answers they can give You. So I wish You the best of luck.


Hi Old STRAWBS

Reckon they'd take me at the tender age of 47, I'm probably fitter now than I was when I was at sea in the 80's and 90's. Heard the ships are dry now though, is that true?

The way I feel some day's I'd crawl over broken glass to go back lol


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Kev, there is only one way to find out Mate, if You already have the qualifications and get an ENG 1. As regards dry ships? I wouldn't know but I doubt it. They weren't up until 2002 anyway. There may well be some rules on smoking though?. I peeked at your profile you have the Qualifications OK but as I mentioned to Wayne there is the other side of the coin as regards th Firefighting-Damage control- Gunnery- Flight deck Party and First Aid. From memory the Galley Staff where usually envolved in First Aid But during Action Stations Some Galley Staff where in the Galley knocking out Action Messing usually stews and that kind of thing. You know what they say Kev there's "life in the dog old yet".


----------

